# Timing belt pulley



## Norppu (Nov 7, 2019)

I am doing things in order to learn how to do those things.
This time it was a timing belt pulley.
It was not only the pulley since I had no tool to machine it, nor did I have a tool holder or the arbor.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 7, 2019)

Interesting video, lots of useful information. Thanks for posting.


----------

